
Read-Eval-Print-λove v004 – Production Rules - nickmain
http://blog.fogus.me/2017/01/27/read-eval-print-λove-v004-production-rules-has-landed/
======
throwaway7645
I loved his Lisp and Forth posts.

------
agumonkey
Expect some lov€ :f

I'm the mood for log these days.

